# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ps3 επεσε και τελος....

## UNICARS

παιδια τη βοηθεια σας...ενα ps3 επεσε και μετα αν πατησεις το button  αναβει το led 2 περιπου sec ο ανεμιστηρας γυριζει μερικες στροφες και κλεινει....κανεις να γνωριζει απο τη κονσολα??

----------


## stratos111

Έχει ξεκολλήσει η CPU αν είναι το fat. Αν είναι το slim, ίσος είναι κάτι άλλο.
Δες εδώ:
https://www.google.gr/#hl=el&gs_nf=1&cp=8&gs_id=q1&xhr=t&q=ps3+red+light  +blinking&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=ps3+red+&aq=0&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on  .2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=c901e8e2b5d4c  81d&biw=1680&bih=89499%

----------


## agis68

Οθόνη ανάβει?
Ακούγονται περίεργοι θόρυβοι?
Μπορεί να είναι αρκετές οι βλάβες και σίγουρα κατι εχει μετακινηθεί εσωτερικα...ασε που μπορει να εχει σπασει η οθόνη (εσωτερικά)....Ανεβασε καμια φωτό να δουμε....αν μπορείς κι εσωτερικά για να δουμε τι γινεται...Εχει σκληρό δισκο σωστα? αν ηταν και σε λειτουργια συγχώρατον...

----------


## stratos111

> Οθόνη ανάβει?...ασε που μπορει να εχει σπασει η οθόνη (εσωτερικά)....


Έχει οθόνη εσωτερικά το ps3;

----------


## podpowerbest

Αν ήταν εν λειτουργία όταν σου έπεσε υπάρχει περίπτωση έκτος από αυτά που είπαν οι παραπάνω να σου χάλασε και ο σκληρός δίσκος. φυσικά αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και αν ήταν κλειστό.

----------


## PCMan

> Έχει οθόνη εσωτερικά το ps3;


Αμέ! Επειδή συνήθως το τοποθετούμε στο έπιπλο κάτω από την τηλεόραση και το καημένο δεν βλέπει τι παίζουμε, του έβαλαν και μια οθόνη μέσα για να περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα του!  :Tongue2: 

Άγη δεν μιλάμε για το psp. Μιλάμε για το ps3.

----------


## agis68

παιδια με συγχωρείτε αλλά με κονσόλες δεν εχω την παραμικρή ιδέα....οπως και με κινητα βεβαια....

----------

